# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Всё о cmd в Windows

## XP user

Командная строка Windows

Данный справочник (целых 5 страниц) содержит информацию об операторах и командах Windows XP. На самом деле это всё перевод материалов technet Майкрософта, хотя автор [SavageNoName] это не указывает.
Полного списка я на technet на русском не нашёл - здесь английский оригинал:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../bb491071.aspx
P.S.: На компьютере тоже должен быть этот справочник по имени cmd.chm в папке Windows/Help...

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

У меня имеется подобное, только в  CHM...

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...
> Полного списка я на technet на русском не нашёл...


-по мере необходимости, я пользовался вот этим справочником от TechNet  
...и считал его достаточно полным  :Smiley: 
-но всё равно спасибо, Paul  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> У меня имеется подобное, только в  CHM...


Искал у себя на диске, помню что где-то было, но не нашел. Вот проблемы больших дисков.

Паул, спс за И-цию.

----------


## Matias

Понимаю, что вопрос чайниковский, но все же задам его.
Команда *reg export HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uni  nstall c:/uninstall.reg* отрабатывает нормально.
Команда *reg export HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion c:/export.reg* выдает ошибку "Недопустимые параметры командной строки". В чем эта самая ошибка?
Странно, при копировании в первую команду почему-то добавился пробел. Когда я вводил эту команду, то, естественно, пробела не ставил. Неужели именно из-за пробела между Windows и NT не работает вторая команда? Но ведь он там и должен быть. Получается, что любой ключ из этого подраздела вообще невозможно экспортировать при помощи командной строки? Непосредственно из редактора реестра указанный подраздел экспортируется нормально.

----------


## Юльча

похоже вся проблема именно в том что ключ содержит пробел, в подобных случаях обычно ставят кавычки  :Smiley: 

reg export "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion" c:/export.reg

проверяй  :Wink:

----------


## Matias

Спасибо за подсказку. Дело оказалось именно в кавычках.

----------


## Matias

Иногда требуется скопировать содержимое командной строки (например, чтобы запостить результат выполнения той или иной команды на форуме). Для этого щелкните правой кнопкой мыши в командной строке и выберите "Выделить все". Затем нажмите Enter. Содержимое командной строки будет скопировано в буфер обмена.

----------


## antanta

Кэп подсказывает, что иногда допустимо использовать перенаправление ввода (а точнее, в данном случае, - вывода). Для альтернативно одаренных пример: 
команда  
 tracert ya.ru > c:\tracertlog.txt 
 отправит вывод tracert  в файл tracertlog.txt не диск Цэ.
 Кстати, для комфортного прочтения придется выбрать моноширинный шрифт (например terminal). 
 И вообще,
-В чОм сила брат?-
-В логах
 Так то.

----------


## Matias

> Кэп подсказывает, что иногда допустимо использовать перенаправление ввода (а точнее, в данном случае, - вывода).


А что мешает вставить содержимое буфера обмена в тот же Блокнот?

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> А что мешает вставить содержимое буфера обмена в тот же Блокнот?


- дык, лень же ж...  :Wink: 
- кому нужны эти лишние телодвижения - сначала скопируй в буфер, затем открой Блокнот и только потом вставить содержимое буфера, если можно сразу получить лог?..  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

- а если работать, например, с утилитой WMIC, то вывод и вовсе можно организовать в различные форматы, т.е. не только на экран, но и в текстовый файл(даже с разделителями), и в XML- и HTML-документы, в MOF-файл или в любой другой формат, определяемый пользователем с помощью таблиц стилей XSL (extensible Stylesheet Language)...  :Cool: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

- для сравнения, поочерёдно выполните в командной строке


```
wmic process
```

и


```
wmic process get /format:hform > C:\processreport.htm
```

...в результате выполнения первой команды получим вывод полной информации о процессах прямо в терминальном окне, а во втором в файл processreport.htm в корне диска С
- ощутили разницу, в каком варианте удобней работать?..

----------


## PavelA

> а если работать, например, с утилитой WMIC, то вывод и вовсе можно организовать в различные форматы, т.е. не только на экран, но и в текстовый файл(даже с разделителями), и в XML- и HTML-документы, в MOF-файл или в любой другой формат, определяемый пользователем с помощью таблиц стилей XSL (extensible Stylesheet Language)...


 Только Pro-шку надо иметь
На "Хомяке" или 2000-ке не прокатит.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Только Pro-шку надо иметь
> На "Хомяке" или 2000-ке не прокатит.


- та таки да...  :Smiley: 
- но не всё так безнадёжно... иногда(увы, не всегда) помогает http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...US/wmicore.exe

----------


## PavelA

Где-то еще была полезная тема про "горячие клавиши" в командной строке.
Например, F3 - повтор команды, F7 - вызов списка команд и прочие полезные
вещи. При необходимости могу поискать в заначке.

----------


## Matias

> К иногда допустимо использовать перенаправление ввода (а точнее, в данном случае, - вывода).


Провел небольшой эксперимент. Вот содержимое командной строки, напрямую скопированное в буфер обмена:


```
Microsoft Windows XP [Версия 5.1.2600]
(С) Корпорация Майкрософт, 1985-2001.

C:\Documents and Settings\Vova>ping -n 2 google.com

Обмен пакетами с google.com [74.125.87.104] по 32 байт:

Ответ от 74.125.87.104: число байт=32 время=56мс TTL=53
Ответ от 74.125.87.104: число байт=32 время=56мс TTL=53

Статистика Ping для 74.125.87.104:
    Пакетов: отправлено = 2, получено = 2, потеряно = 0 (0% потерь),
Приблизительное время приема-передачи в мс:
    Минимальное = 56мсек, Максимальное = 56 мсек, Среднее = 56 мсек

C:\Documents and Settings\Vova>
```

А вот содержимое той же командной строки, выведенное в файл pinglog.txt. Шрифт - Terminal.


```
ЋЎ¬Ґ* Ї ЄҐв ¬Ё б google.com [74.125.87.106] Ї® 32 Ў ©в:



ЋвўҐв ®в 74.125.87.106: зЁб«® Ў ©в=32 ўаҐ¬п=55¬б TTL=53

ЋвўҐв ®в 74.125.87.106: зЁб«® Ў ©в=32 ўаҐ¬п=55¬б TTL=53

ЋвўҐв ®в 74.125.87.106: зЁб«® Ў ©в=32 ўаҐ¬п=55¬б TTL=53



‘в вЁбвЁЄ  Ping ¤«п 74.125.87.106:

    Џ ЄҐв®ў: ®вЇа ў«Ґ*® = 3, Ї®«гзҐ*® = 3, Ї®вҐап*® = 0 (0% Ї®вҐам),

ЏаЁЎ«Ё§ЁвҐ«м*®Ґ ўаҐ¬п ЇаЁҐ¬ -ЇҐаҐ¤ зЁ ў ¬б:

    ЊЁ*Ё¬ «м*®Ґ = 55¬бҐЄ, Њ ЄбЁ¬ «м*®Ґ = 55 ¬бҐЄ, ‘аҐ¤*ҐҐ = 55 ¬бҐЄ
```

Т.е. мало изменить шрифт в самом Блокноте, надо еще и шрифт сообщения на форуме менять. Поэтому принудительный вывод результатов той или иной команды в Блокнот не всегда удобен.

----------


## Vadim_SVN

> выведенное в файл pinglog.txt


так этот файл надо открыть в кодировке OEM-866 (т.е. досовской).
Виндовый Блокнот это не понимает (он открывает в win-1251). Нормально откроет в других программах типа AkelPad, Notepad++

----------


## Torvic99

Специально проверил!
В консоли через буфер обмена



> Microsoft Windows [Версия 5.2.3790]
> (С) Корпорация Майкрософт, 1985-2003.
> 
> C:\Test>ping -n 2 google.com
> 
> Обмен пакетами с google.com [74.125.87.106] с 32 байт данных:
> 
> Ответ от 74.125.87.106: число байт=32 время=77мс TTL=51
> Ответ от 74.125.87.106: число байт=32 время=70мс TTL=51
> ...


А вот через перенаправление вывода в файл



> Обмен пакетами с google.com [74.125.87.105] с 32 байт данных:
> 
> 
> 
> Ответ от 74.125.87.105: число байт=32 время=69мс TTL=50
> 
> Ответ от 74.125.87.105: число байт=32 время=98мс TTL=50
> 
> 
> ...


при перенаправлении в файл понаставило лишних переводов строки.

----------


## Matias

> так этот файл надо открыть в кодировке OEM-866 (т.е. досовской).


Файл и открыт в досовской кодировке. Я же указал, что выбрал шрифт Terminal вместо дефолтного Lucida Console. В Блокноте файл читабелен. Но при копировании его содержимого на форум кодировка не сохраняется, поэтому надо опять подбирать подходящую. На мой взгляд, проще скопировать вывод командной строки прямо в буфер обмена, чем возиться с подбором оптимальных шрифтов. Но навязывать другим свое мнение я не собираюсь.

----------


## Virtual

*Torvic99*, 
*Matias*, 
странно... вывел в текстовый файл, открыл его, скопировал в буфер, и вставил в форум.



> Обмен пакетами с google.com [74.125.87.103] по 32 байт:
> 
> Ответ от 74.125.87.103: число байт=32 время=75мс TTL=55
> Ответ от 74.125.87.103: число байт=32 время=72мс TTL=55
> 
> Статистика Ping для 74.125.87.103:
>     Пакетов: отправлено = 2, получено = 2, потеряно = 0 (0% потерь),
> Приблизительное время приема-передачи в мс:
>     Минимальное = 72мсек, Максимальное = 75 мсек, Среднее = 73 мсек


лишних пробелов и переводов каретки нет, кодировка нормальная... 
может из-за того что стандартный блокнот AkelPad?  :Wink: , извиняюсь родной от мелкософта долго искать ибо давно изжит на уровне дистрибутивов.
*Добавлено через 6 минут*

*Alex Plutoff*, 



> - кому нужны эти лишние телодвижения - сначала скопируй в буфер, затем открой Блокнот и только потом вставить содержимое буфера, если можно сразу получить* лог?..*


 :Smiley: 
ping -n 2 google.com >отчет.txt
получим в файле результат выполнения комманды

ping -n 2 google.com >*>*лог.txt
ping -n 2 google.com >*>*лог.txt
получим в файле ЛОГ результатов выполнения комманды  :Wink: , тоесть файл дозапишется!

----------


## PavelA

Возможно, это не проверено, но результаты копирования могут зависить от Языка по умолчанию, установленного в системе, от языка, который был установлен в момент выполнения команды.
Пути Видовз неисповедимы.

----------


## Matias

Справочник по командной строке Windows Vista (на английском).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## evgenich96

скажите где можно скачать этот cmd.exe :Sad:

----------


## Iron Monk

> скажите где можно скачать этот cmd.exe


С устновочного диска Windows.

----------


## PavelA

> скажите где можно скачать этот cmd.exe


Что, просто в системе его нет? Система то, какая?

----------


## Matias

К сожалению, ссылка на русскоязычный справочник по командной строке (из первого сообщения темы) больше недоступна, поскольку сайт WindowsFAQ прекратил свое существование из-за смерти владельца (по словам одного из бывших модераторов тамошнего форума). Ссылка на англоязычный вариант справочника по-прежнему работает.

----------


## gakovi1458

Если кто знает контакты родственников, напишите на [email protected]
Попробую купить пока не поздно, пока не удалили из хостинга и не зарегистрировали домен.

----------

